# ibs-c & anal fissures



## Ibby (Feb 28, 2008)

This may not be the correct place to post this but because it's for women I would like your opinion.

After many years my IBS-C has taken a toll on my health. I now have anal fissures & am told to use a sitz bath soak. My problem with this is, can it be healthy sitting with my anal & vaginal area in the same water? Is this situation not a bladder infection waiting to happen?

Maybe I'm over reacting but this doesn't seem sanitary. Your thoughts please. Thanks!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i've used sitz baths and i've never gotten a bladder infection or anything else like that--no problems-- but yes, i can see your point.

i suppose the best thing to do would be to ask your doc this question or call the office and ask a nurse.

hopefully someone else on here will have more info...

hope your fissures heal up soon. they are so painful.


----------



## Ibby (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks, I guess I'm overthinking the situation. I just don't need any more problems.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i do the same thing--overthink a situation....

and i sure do understand what you said about not needing any more problems...


----------



## Veruca78 (Jun 10, 2017)

I have had anal fissures in the past, and I have done sitz baths...I have never had a "complication" from them. If anything, they have helped tremendously because the hot water provides some relief and helps the fissures to heal quickly.


----------



## Effexorrx (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi Ibby,

I have IBS-C, hemorrhoids, and an anal fissure. I used to do sitz baths, but now go full-on bath, using up to a cup of Epsom salts. I do see where you're coming from and why you'd be concerned, but consider that you're in a bath, be it sitz or fill-the-tub-with-water, which is not just clensing everything, but also promoting the healing of the fissure (and, for me, hemorrhoids) while soothing the entire area.

Sometimes, if I feel like I need a rinse off, I'll take a shower afterwards. The epsom salts, which have magnesum in them, are absorbed into the body, and the body tends to only absorb what it needs. In this sense, you're not washing away the effects of the bath, but merely giving yourself a bit of reassurance. It sounds like a lot of trouble to go through, but, hey, with IBS and its complications, we do what we do.

My apologies if this doesn't help, but I'm hoping it does. The primary thing I want to get across it that you can address your concerns by doing the sitz bath and rinsing off afterwards, thereby relieving both your mind and body at once.

Please do take care,

Effe


----------

